# Took Princess to vets



## loopylisa (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi my friend and I took princess to the vets today, he confirmed that labour is imminent he first said she could start in a couple of days but then when we asked how many she was having he had another feel and said oh she is imminent the kittens are lined up, said he could feel three for deffinate but said she has more in there could be four or five and maybe more but can't say how many.... he also said that they are fair sized kittens so said to watch her when she delivers as she might have trouble puxhing them out, he said he wouldn't say now then she needs a c/section but said just be aware incase she struggles. His oppinion us that it will be anyday now and would be surprised if she hasn't had them by the weekend. xx lisa xx

Here's a pic taken last night... or not lol


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

How exciting that Princess is almost ready. How is she acting? Paws and fingers crossed that those big babies deliver without a problem.


----------



## loopylisa (Apr 6, 2009)

Leazie said:


> How exciting that Princess is almost ready. How is she acting? Paws and fingers crossed that those big babies deliver without a problem.


Hi funny you shuld say that, for the last week she has been clingy, in and out of dirt box and wondering around looking in dark quiet spots, yesterday she was avoiding all contact she didnt want fussing at all and visited the nesting boc half dozen times she spent most of the day sleeping under the radiator and refused food even offered her tuna didnt want it xx lisa xx


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

It's exciting!
Keep us updated!!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

The not eating is always a good sign that she is getting ready to pop!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It really is an exciting time. Keep the vet's phone number close, but here's hoping you won't need it.


----------



## loopylisa (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi guys thanks for your responses, today she has been in and out of her nesting box with frequent visits to her dirt box without doing anything in it, she just messes it up lol. She has not eaten at all today and is sleeping under the radiator most of the time. I have predicted just for fun that she will have them tonight, she will have 6, 2 boys and 4 girls lol. Willl keep you all posted xx lisa xx


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Turning blue while I hold my breath until Princess goes into labor. She better start soon!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Don't pass out, Leazie! Don't pass out! I'll catch you, wobble and waver over this way when you feel like you're going to faint....


----------



## loopylisa (Apr 6, 2009)

I thought she was going to go into labour last night she was acting soooo strange, she was repeating a pattern of behaviour, going onder stairs then back to laying in fron if her nesting box, then she would come over to me and my friend nad bushing against us she shoving our hands to firse us to troke her, but she didn't wat a gentle petting she wanted vigerous rubbing. This continued for well over an hour. I have no idea f this sort f behaviour is a good sign lol, feel free to comment on her strangeness, she is barely eating now too xx lisa xx

Well Nikki called this am (11th) to tell me that princess is in and out of her nesting box kneeding, so I think she will go into labour either later today or early hrs of sunday?? what ya fink lol xx


----------

